# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Bronchiolitis - Artikels

## Agnes574

Hoe voorkom je Bronchiolitis?

Bronchiolitis is een zeer besmettelijke, seizoensgebonden virale infectie van de onderste luchtwegen, ter hoogte van de bronchioli (de kleinste buisjes die naar de longblaasjes voeren). 
De ziekte komt vooral in de wintermaanden voor. 
Ze begint meestal met een lopende neus, droge hoest en een beetje koorts. De volgende dagen neemt de hoest toe en komen er slijmen. Door de opstapeling van slijmen in de kleine luchtwegen (de bronchi) kunnen ook ademhalingsmoeilijkheden optreden. Een piepende ademhaling is kenmerkend voor bronchiolitis bij zuigelingen.

Elk kind jonger dan 2 jaar kan bronchiolitis oplopen. De infectie komt vaak voor en kent meestal een gunstig verloop maar voor de allerkleinsten en voor kwetsbare kinderen (zoals prematturtjes, kinderen met een long- of hartaandoening...) kan bronchiolitis toch gevaarlijk zijn. Dit is de belangrijkste oorzaak van hospitalisatie van babys. Elk jaar zijn er in ons land ongeveer 15.000 babys die in de wintermaanden het bronchiolitis virus krijgen.

Hoe wordt bronchiolitis overgedragen?
Het RSV-virus is zeer besmettelijk en wordt overdragen via speekseldruppeltjes die vrijkomen bij niezen of hoesten of via zwevende stofdeeltjes in de lucht, door contact met besmette personen en door contact met een besmet oppervlak of voorwerp.

Preventieve maatregelen 
* de handen wassen alvorens en nadat men een ziek kind verzorgt (met eenvoudige zeep kan het virus al onwerkzaam worden gemaakt),
* rokerige ruimten en roken in het bijzijn van het kind vermijden,
* fopspenen, kopjes, glas of bestek van een ziek kind niet in de mond nemen,
* een gezond kind niet in dezelfde kamer als een ziek kind laten slapen,
* Vermijd, indien mogelijk, kinderdagverblijven. Neem het kind gedurende het RSV-seizoen niet mee naar openbare plaatsen
* verkouden broers en zusjes geven best geen kus aan de baby,
* het speelgoed van een ziek kind regelmatig afwassen met zeep; 
* geen bevuilde zakdoeken laten slingeren, gebruik bij voorkeur wegwerpzakdoeken;
* regelmatig het stof afnemen,
* overdag de overgordijnen openen want zonlicht doodt bacteriën, zelfs doorheen het venster,
* de kamer van het kind dagelijks verluchten en de temperatuur onder de 19°C houden,
* Bij kinderen die een groot risico op een RSV-infectie lopen (vooral prematuren en babys met ademhalingsproblemen) kan de kinderarts beslissen om maandelijks een preventieve intramusculaire injectie met een humaan antilichaam toe te dienen. Voor de meeste risicopatiëntjes wordt deze behandeling terugbetaald.

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Bronchiolitis: weet u voldoende over deze ziekte die veel zuigelingen treft?

Voor baby's, is het in deze tijd van het jaar weer oppassen voor bronchiolitis! Bronchiolitis is bij baby's een van de meest voorkomende ziekten. En toch weten nog heel veel mensen er veel te weinig over. We bieden u een aantal aanwijzingen om beter te kunnen reageren...


Bronchiolitis, een aandoening die veel zuigelingen treft

Wij staan nu aan het begin van de periode waarin heel wat baby's en zuigelingen getroffen worden door bronchiolitis. De periode, die haar piek half december zal bereiken, eindigt meestal einde maart. Het is nu dus de hoogste tijd om informatie in te winnen, zodat we de jongste kinderen optimaal kunnen beschermen. Bronchiolitis is een ontsteking van de bronchioli die veroorzaakt wordt door het respiratoir syncytiaal virus (RSV). De aandoening komt zeer veel voor: elk jaar wordt 70 tot 80% van de kinderen jonger dan 2 jaar door het virus getroffen.

Dit hoge percentage is te verklaren door het feit dat de ziekte zeer besmettelijk is. Het virus wordt overgedragen via speekseldruppeltjes die vrijkomen bij het hoesten en niezen. Het is dus al voldoende dat de baby een besmet oppervlak aanraakt en daarna zijn hand naar de mond of de neus brengt om bronchiolitis te krijgen... De meeste ouders zijn goed ingelicht over het bestaan van bronchiolitis. Ze zijn zich echter niet allemaal bewust van de mogelijke ernst van de ziekte, noch van de middelen om ze te bestrijden.


Bronchiolitis is een ernstige aandoening

Voor volwassenen in goede gezondheid zijn de symptomen van bronchiolitis vergelijkbaar met die van een kleine verkoudheid. Voor de meeste zuigelingen, zal de ziekte indrukwekkender, maar even onschuldig zijn. Voor kinderen die te vroeg geboren zijn, een hartafwijking of ademhalingsstoornissen hebben, kan de ontsteking echter ernstiger worden en eventueel hospitalisatie noodzakelijk maken. Er bestaat trouwens geen specifieke behandeling tegen deze aandoening: artsen beperken zich dus tot de behandeling van de symptomen van bronchiolitis. Zuigelingen krijgen middeltjes om de koorts te doen dalen en, indien nodig, om de luchtwegen vrij te maken. Eventueel kunnen ook massages voorgeschreven worden om de hoest te verlichten. Bronchiolitis verdwijnt meestal na één tot twee weken: de hoest kan nog één tot weken langer aanhouden. De gevolgen op lange termijn zijn echter verontrustend. Bronchiolitis is inderdaad een belangrijke risicofactor voor astma en andere ademhalingsstoornissen, zelfs verschillende jaren na de ontsteking.


Oplossingen tegen bronchiolitis 

Hoewel bronchiolitis een niet te verwaarlozen ziekte is, toch moeten we er geen drama van maken. Als uw kind ziek wordt, heeft uw arts alvast verschillende oplossingen in petto. U kunt echter ook maatregelen treffen om voor uw kind het risico op bronchiolitis zoveel mogelijk te beperken:
■Leer de broertjes en zusjes, alsook andere kennissen om niet te kort bij de baby te komen wanneer ze verkouden zijn.
■Was uw handen voordat u zich met de baby bezighoudt.
■Neem uw baby niet mee naar overbevolkte plaatsen (het openbaar vervoer tijdens de spitsuren bijvoorbeeld).
■Steek de fopspeen van uw baby niet in uw mond voordat u haar terug aan uw baby geeft.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

